# Good thoughts for Sabu please!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I could use some good thoughts for my old Pug, Sabu. Up until the last 3 or 4 days, she has been doing pretty well. Thanks to the Dasuquin, I even found her on top of my coffee table a couple of times! And the Proin has really helped with her incontinence.

Unfortunately, it all changed starting on Sunday night, when she refused to eat-unheard of for her. She didn’t want to move, was lethargic and just did not look herself. I took her into the vet and she has been diagnosed with 2 different conditions, neither really curable, but hopefully manageable.

Typical of a lot of older Pugs, she has a collapsing trachea, so when she gets excited or stressed, she struggles to breath and get enough oxygen. This morning when she went in for testing, they ended up giving her some oxygen because she got excited and was bluish. Given her age, not a lot they can do at this point, other than put her on some meds to try to help with her breathing and keep her calm. She is not to get excited or over-exert herself. This includes keeping her calm when the boys across the road visit, which is hard because she adores those boys and woo-woo’s at them when they visit. The collapsing trachea makes breathing difficult, which puts stress on her heart 

The vet wanted to do blood work to rule out anything else (read: cancer) and so we ran some labs. The results of the labs sent my vet to the internet and her expert consultants. As she said-your dogs are never normal, Linda!

As a result of the blood work, the research she did and the internal medicine specialists she consulted with, Sabu was also diagnosed with PLE-Protein Losing Enteropathy. She is losing protein in her lower intestines. Again, not curable but hopefully manageable with diet and medication.

I have no idea what all she will be coming home with but Sabu will be on doxycycline for her breathing, 7 days of pred to help with her intestines, Dasuquin for joints and hopefully to help with the cartilage in her trachea, Royal Canin prescription diet and of course, Proin to help with her incontinence. I gather there are a lot of conflicting opinion on how to treat the PLE but we have chosen what my vet calls benign treatment. She is worried that some of the treatments (one is a chemotherapy drug, I believe) would be more than Sabu could handle.

Please keep her in your thoughts-I love my little Boo Bear and I am very worried about her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry about the diagnosis.
I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Poor little Sabu. Sorry she's not well. Sending prayers for improved health.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts across!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor girl! Sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sabu*

Praying for sweet Sabu!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. She is still very quiet, I am sure because getting oxygen is hard for her. But, she took all of her meds this morning and ate almost all of her food herself.

She is still weak, I assume from the PLE but as I transition her to the new food I hope she will get stronger.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here she in better days


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about little Sabu's diagnosis, she's just precious. 

My thoughts and prayers to you and your special girl. 
I hope the medication and special diet will help her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sabu*

Praying for sweet Sabu!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. She is much better and her puggy tail is curled again. I do have to be mindful of keeping her calm, or she has trouble catching her breath. But, she is so much better now.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Just seeing this, glad to hear Sabu is doing better


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm glad Sabu's doing better. I adore Pugs. :smooch:

Lucy has a collapsing trachea, too. Very scary sometimes when she is trying to catch her breath. I was worried for her dental today because of it, but other than some swelling of her eye due to a difficult extraction, she did okay. 

Hope Sabu continues to feel better.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I adore Pugs too, but I think Sabu is my last pug. I will always have at least one toy dog, just no more Pugs.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm glad she's feeling better...it's so hard when they're in these geriatric years and all you want is to somehow be able to turn back time. 

Sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sweet face, sending good vibes for sweet Sabu, I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Sabu does well ow that she is past her crisis. Poor Puggy girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Sabu is doing better, hope she continues to do well.


----------

